# Does liquid letrozole really work ...



## It was me (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi guys . 
I'm about to order some letrozole and arimadex today to reverse my gyno problem . I really need your assistance with this as I have a lump under each nipple . 
Do liquid Chems really work ? 

I'm thinking about ordering some liquid Chems today as the delivery is quicker . 
I'm also considering ordering pills from all day chemist just to be on the safe side .. 

Any help or input appreciated ...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 12, 2015)

Liquid chems work but you're getting the wrong ones. You want nolvade /tamoxifen or raloxifene.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 12, 2015)

RALOX is going to be the best


----------



## It was me (Nov 12, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Liquid chems work but you're getting the wrong ones. You want nolvade /tamoxifen or raloxifene.



Thanks to you both . I always have been told that letrozole was the only thing that can make a big difference . 

What about when it comes to pills ? 
Does the same still apply ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 12, 2015)

It was me said:


> Thanks to you both . I always have been told that letrozole was the only thing that can make a big difference .
> 
> What about when it comes to pills ?
> Does the same still apply ?



Pills or liquid doesn't affect the pharmacodynamics of these drugs. Who sever told you letro was the only way is wrong. Letro can work but nolva and ralox work much better.


----------



## It was me (Nov 12, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Pills or liquid doesn't affect the pharmacodynamics of these drugs. Who sever told you letro was the only way is wrong. Letro can work but nolva and ralox work much better.



Thanks that's what I'm going to buy .


----------



## It was me (Nov 19, 2015)

Got my liquid Ralox and tamox today , 

What about dosing them both . Ralox is at 60 mg per 1ml  and. Tamox is at 20 mg per. 1ml .    Would 1 ml be enough per day until gyno subsides .  

Thanks


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 19, 2015)

It was me said:


> Got my liquid Ralox and tamox today ,
> 
> What about dosing them both . Ralox is at 60 mg per 1ml  and. Tamox is at 20 mg per. 1ml .    Would 1 ml be enough per day until gyno subsides .
> 
> Thanks



30mg a day of ralox OR 20mg a day of tamox. Don't use both. One or the other. It can take a while to reverse the gyno so give it time. SERM therapy also isn't guaranteed to get rid of the gyno but it's the best chance outside surgery you have.


----------



## It was me (Nov 19, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> 30mg a day of ralox OR 20mg a day of tamox. Don't use both. One or the other. It can take a while to reverse the gyno so give it time. SERM therapy also isn't guaranteed to get rid of the gyno but it's the best chance outside surgery you have.



Okay thanks


----------



## Steak Helmet (Nov 22, 2015)

There are some great liquid companies out there.  Trust some of the. Sponsors


----------



## It was me (Dec 7, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> 30mg a day of ralox OR 20mg a day of tamox. Don't use both. One or the other. It can take a while to reverse the gyno so give it time. SERM therapy also isn't guaranteed to get rid of the gyno but it's the best chance outside surgery you have.



Hi just giving you an update . The liquids are defiantly starting to take effect . It's nearly all gone now . I really thought I would have problems with the left lump for the size of it , not so . Thanks for the right advice much appreciated  . For reference cem meso was the place I used .


----------



## TwinPeaks (Mar 17, 2016)

Letrozole  tabs or liquid - this does not matter.
  I'm often using tamoxiver...


----------

